# 2buckeroo does it again



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ok so I got a TT 8 angle box and allways wear me down by the end of the day 
so I thought hey







2 bucks Trans oil might just give this thing a free up, fellas and felons this box has been tight since the first day, so I drop the baby in da oil and Voila(copyright Machinemud) the thing runs the best ever, so once again the bestest idea goes to the 2 bucks 

so there ya go take it and smear it against the wall


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok so I got a TT 8 angle box and allways wear me down by the end of the day
> so I though hey
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could get a TapeTech MudRunner 
I hear they're pretty easy too..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Or you could get a TapeTech MudRunner
> I hear they're pretty easy too..


thanks Big-B ya know I got some good stuff and ya know some stuff ya just might not like, so maybe I could drop by and take a Looksee at your mudrunner,

thing is Brian the 2 bucks idea with da oil worked so good I am not baked and I just ran 10 000 sq with a 2 masive angle ceiling to add to the misery


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thanks Big-B ya know I got some good stuff and ya know some stuff ya just might not like, so maybe I could drop by and take a Looksee at your mudrunner,
> 
> thing is Brian the 2 bucks idea with da oil worked so good I am not baked and I just ran 10 000 sq with a 2 masive angle ceiling to add to the misery


I don't actually have a MudRunner....yet!!!!??
Possible video to come!?!? We'll see... 

Glad 2bucks trick worked out for you! :thumbsup:
Sometimes that crazy SOB knows what he's talking about :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't actually have a MudRunner....yet!!!!??
> Possible video to come!?!? We'll see...
> 
> Glad 2bucks trick worked out for you! :thumbsup:
> Sometimes that crazy SOB knows what he's talking about :yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We haven't had much luck with PA's mudrunner. Just will not run the angles nicely. Have to fight to get it to go down the angle. 

I don't know if there is a difference to how the head should be set for the angle box compared to the runner? I also think that there is something wrong with his runner, weak piston, or something is tight and taking most of the power of the piston to overcome. 

Fill it with runny mud, and empty it into the bucket, it just dribbles out, also VERY hard to fill.:furious:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't actually have a MudRunner....yet!!!!??
> Possible video to come!?!? We'll see...
> 
> Glad 2bucks trick worked out for you! :thumbsup:
> Sometimes that crazy SOB knows what he's talking about :yes:


ya know if he gets these ideas after eating 2 burritos, man that must be it or maybe it is in Moe's secret Burrito Recipe 2buck gets em from Moe,

Man that must be it.

Or Maybe Slims Marshmellows have something to do with it, man that must be it Burritos with Slims smellows in em.

ya know i wonder if I try a mix of these Burritaz .............


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> We haven't had much luck with PA's mudrunner. Just will not run the angles nicely. Have to fight to get it to go down the angle.
> 
> I don't know if there is a difference to how the head should be set for the angle box compared to the runner? I also think that there is something wrong with his runner, weak piston, or something is tight and taking most of the power of the piston to overcome.
> 
> Fill it with runny mud, and empty it into the bucket, it just dribbles out, also VERY hard to fill.:furious:


or maybe drop it into 2bucks Trans oil for the night

sounds like it's to tight like the 8 Box was


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> We haven't had much luck with PA's mudrunner. Just will not run the angles nicely. Have to fight to get it to go down the angle.
> 
> I don't know if there is a difference to how the head should be set for the angle box compared to the runner? I also think that there is something wrong with his runner, weak piston, or something is tight and taking most of the power of the piston to overcome.
> 
> Fill it with runny mud, and empty it into the bucket, it just dribbles out, also VERY hard to fill.:furious:


Really eh? Hmm...Interesting...
Is it fairly new?...or an older one?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

He bought it brand new


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> He bought it brand new


Weird...
Is it possible it's because you're just not used to it yet?
I know the guys down under we're saying it takes a little getting used too..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, I used one for a different purpose for 6 years, I know how they should operate. This one just doesn't cut it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Somethings wrong with that runner fr8, I do oil the rods and hand plunge it a few times before putting the clear tube back on, The main rod and the inner rod, Runny mud would fly out of mine, I also lube the inside to the clear tube as well, Are the rubber seals at the rods still there??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree Caz. The ones I used for years at the plant, when emptying the tube, you had to make sure it was pointed into the bucket or you would get a mess on the floor right quick! I'm leaning towards something is binding up on his, like I said, it's VERY difficult to fill! Like trying to fill a taper that has a plug of mud stuck behind the plunger! 

Takes everything we have to hold the runner against the pump and operate the pump, one slip up and mud spraying everywhere. Never had to work that hard to fill any tool before.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ya know if he gets these ideas after eating 2 burritos, man that must be it or maybe it is in Moe's secret Burrito Recipe 2buck gets em from Moe,
> 
> Man that must be it.
> 
> ...


 
Jalapeno peppers stuffed with the mini mellows .:thumbsup: 
Just 1 in each Burrito! 
The mini marshmellows take the sting out of the jalapeno!:thumbup:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Def! We always keep all our boxes lubed up nice.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Def! We always keep all our boxes lubed up nice.


I oil the heck out of all my tools, AND I ALWAYS USE WD-40. I wish the Captain was here to agree with me on the wd-40.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

We use WD or similar products, and yeah we spray the back/rubber seal. No point in lubing the sides and front of the metal. That does not make it run easier.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Somethings wrong with that runner fr8, I do oil the rods and hand plunge it a few times before putting the clear tube back on, The main rod and the inner rod, Runny mud would fly out of mine, I also lube the inside to the clear tube as well, Are the rubber seals at the rods still there??


crazy Caz, I just took geuss on da oil see'n how 2buck is the Mr.Lube dude round here....

been drop'n my Mechanical head in there allso , pretty soon I will have a 40 Gal drum or freaking Bin in your language oh and a 152 litre bin to add

still sounds better 40 Gal Drum


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok so I got a TT 8 angle box and allways wear me down by the end of the day
> so I though hey
> 
> 
> ...


 i,ve been using the silicon spray on the tools for some time,but this little trick with the trans oil is really the answer.the zook and the angle box have never run better.so thanks to both you fellas my job got a little easier.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

b said:


> i,ve been using the silicon spray on the tools for some time,but this little trick with the trans oil is really the answer.the zook and the angle box have never run better.so thanks to both you fellas my job got a little easier.


like I said 2buck gets the thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> like I said 2buck gets the thanks


Not the trick for the angle box, you came up with that one on your own:thumbsup:

As for the zook, picked that up from another taper. He use to keep a can full of transmission oil in his garage, and would always soak the head of the zook in it.

Thats what this site is about, sharing knowledge and advice:thumbup:

And I should be taking some of my own advice, and get some more tranny Fluid:whistling2:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i've got alot of miles on this zook,but every time i pull it out of the oil bucket it runs like a brand new toy .no more snags along the way,it runs the way it's supposed to.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Question about the trans oil. How are you guys cleaning it off as I would assume trans oil on drywall would probably cause some issues?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

taper71 said:


> Question about the trans oil. How are you guys cleaning it off as I would assume trans oil on drywall would probably cause some issues?


I dont fancy the painters job after all that oil soaks the tape!!
I bought some stuff the other day which is made by WD40!
Its silicon spray but like wd40 and it works pretty sweet!!
Think Capt would go through a few cans o this stuff!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Question about the trans oil. How are you guys cleaning it off as I would assume trans oil on drywall would probably cause some issues?


in the morning first thing I let the thing lean against the wall on top of oil bucket uprite let it drain and wipe her down with napkins, at work turn the tape roller till it flows out with tape a foot or 3 and Voila awayyyyy:thumbsup: I go


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok so I got a TT 8 angle box and allways wear me down by the end of the day
> so I thought hey
> 
> 
> ...


 What the hell did you just say?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

56753r9


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:yes: Well I must agree, 2 buck has not only entertained us but provided a few helpful tips along the way as well (thank you 2buck). I caught him on video using his new 6' Advance knife for doing the 3 ways. Tried it with my new Advanced 6" (thank you Rick Hardman and Advance) and really like it. the blade has that 90 degree edge making it good for the 3 ways. So there 2 buck - I like to give you a hard time sometimes but hell its Christmas so thought I would pay you a compliment. :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> :yes: Well I must agree, 2 buck has not only entertained us but provided a few helpful tips along the way as well (thank you 2buck). I caught him on video using his new 6' Advance knife for *doing the 3 ways.* Tried it with my new Advanced 6" (thank you Rick Hardman and Advance) and really like it. the blade has that 90 degree edge making it good for the 3 ways. So there 2 buck - I like to give you a hard time sometimes but hell its Christmas so thought I would pay you a compliment. :blink:


2Buck likes doing 3 ways :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> 2Buck likes doing 3 ways :yes:


I love doing three ways:thumbup:

I usually start out on top, where the crack is, once that one is licked, I move over to the one on the left. Using my advanced six incher, I fill her up, using long but strong strokes. Once that one is finished, I put all my attention to the one on the righ......... Hey:blink:.... what type of 3 ways are you talking about....


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What the heck ??

I give 2buck a compliment and a thank you in post 30 and I dont even get a "thanks" from him.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> provided a few helpful tips along the way


Only a few helpful tips









Fine

Thank you Mudshark:thumbup:

Your not too bad yourself, even though your a Tree hugging, fatty chaser, left coast ,potty smoking Vancouver Canucks fan 

I should head out there one day, and party on your boat:thumbup:

And merry xmas


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I love doing three ways:thumbup:
> 
> I usually start out on top, where the crack is, once that one is licked, I move over to the one on the left. Using *my advanced six incher*, I fill her up, using long but strong strokes. Once that one is finished, I put all my attention to the one on the righ......... Hey:blink:.... what type of 3 ways are you talking about....


Advanced six incher .........handicapped are we? :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OK 2buck - better late than never - You are not such a scrooge after all - Merry HO HO


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Advanced six incher .........handicapped are we? :whistling2:


Not at all

I start out with a six incher, from there,,,,,, things only get bigger:yes::thumbsup:


----------

